# Uber is introducing "Verify Your Ride with PIN" - How badly will this backfire?



## Jonathan Timmons (Aug 29, 2019)

Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.

This is what they describe will happen:

Riders will receive a unique 4-digit PIN for their ride in the app
Rider shares PIN with driver
The trip only begins in the app once the driver enters the correct PIN

How badly is this going to backfire on drivers? I can imagine plenty of drunk/dumb passengers who can't figure out what the PIN is (since they sometimes can't even figure out where they dropped the pickup pin) and you're stuck waiting for them to fumble around with their phone for 5 minutes, while sitting in traffic and getting honked at.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177266902688616448


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This should increase my shuffle income substantially.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

geez, shouldn't Uber tell the drivers of these 'new' things b4 announcing roll out by twitter?

actually, this PIN business will make things faster for me. Instead of 'Hi I'm Scott......your name is....? your destination is....' dance. Now just give me the GD PIN. :thumbup:


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

get ready for tickets when you pick up express pool, law forbids you to do anything besides swipe


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll bet the real reason Uber is doing this is so that drivers can't "start" their rides before actually picking up their fare and "peek" at the destination to cancel bad/too long rides.

I guess now we'll just have to cancel to the passengers face after they get in the car.

I don't think it will be rolled out nationwide for long though. I can see an INSTANT 5-10% drop in Uber's revenue due to lost third-party riders and people too drunk to figure out their PIN.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in? Good luck trying to get a pin on that ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in?


Just today, for me, I think twice.......


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

So I encounter this... and my rider had no signal... and there was nowhere to park... I had to move down with rider and got signal. Like wtf my rider wasn’t getting the ping because of the signal..... waste of time


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SHalester:


SHalester said:


> actually, this PIN business will make things faster for me. ... just give me the GD PIN. :thumbup:


Pax: Sure thing, but first, what's my name so I can verify you're the driver I should be giving my PIN to.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I actually like something like this. "Hi, I'm Mark, what is your PIN"?

Get PIN .... Accept .... Unlock doors.

The cell phone thing, Uber could give the rider an chance to create their own PIN if they wish. Resolve the phone dead thing, bad reception, etc. And hopefully the PAX is dumb enough to use a standard PIN, like one they use for their debt cards. Then I only have to wait for someone to drop their debt card in m car!

My other thought was a driver specific QR code or something on their trade dress the PAX could scan. If all matches, the driver gets notice the QR is verified and off we go.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they said the PIN thing was optional to the pax.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> My other thought was a driver specific QR code or something on their trade dress the PAX could scan. If all matches, the driver gets notice the QR is verified and off we go.


That's a much better option along with an immediate notice in the driver app that that is the correct pax.

A rider giving a bogus driver a pin assures them with confidence of nothing since that driver can state that pax is their rider when it's just creepy raper dude.



Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


EFFF THAT NOISE! That's a rider no show right there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


I guess you need to provide charging cables to your pax so they can charge their phone to acquire the PIN.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> This should increase my shuffle income substantially.


True, true. It'll also increase your cancellation percentage so say goodbye to direction/duration notifications rather quickly if you're relying on them, and in no time flat your active status as a driver on the platform.

And even if they eventually figure out this will cause a huge increase in cancellations good luck trying to get them to remove those cancellations.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

In a real danger situation, the pax is already in the car and in danger. The only thing this stops is a pax getting into the wrong car.
It is bad enough now that we block traffic to pickup a pax, we have to enter codes. Most of my pax will not remember the code and have to look at their phone again while I sit in traffic longer.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The QR code is a good idea and will soon be the law in NJ.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


Yep, happened to me too. The second time it happened it was for a group of girls going to the beach, The boyfriend called uber for them and of course they couldn't get a hold of him for the pin. cancel ride, and no money for the troubles.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


I think it is good ... and they can start to tweak it after they see the results..
This is for female pax safety .


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is gonna be a big fail.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> This is gonna be a big fail.


It maybe a fail, but you got to try it ... maybe some other new idea will pop from this .

What makes amzn great ?? They try out new ideas, most fail, but one will succeed


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is going to end with me beating down a drunk person who refuses to get out of the car because they won't give me the pin.

On the plus side i do think it stands a good chance of eliminating "wrong passenger" scams.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

They don't even want to offer up their name. This will be a disaster!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I read somewhere that it was optional for the riders to use it


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve had no issues with this and an occurs when there is a discrepancy between the pickup location and the riders requested location. No more not getting paid for ride due to incorrect pick up location claims by pax looking for free rides.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in? Good luck trying to get a pin on that ride.


Oh come on. This Uber we're talking about. They're in the business of making money. They market directly to those third party groups and offer them discounted rates for mass usage. They're not going to sabotage their own income by sending PINs to people they know won't be at the pickup location...

[scrolls down]

?



Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


Oh right... This is Uber we're talking about. Technology company... In the business of losing money... Nevermind. Business as usual folks!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

They were trying it out for a while in my locale. Definitely another layer of overhead, and that was with everything working right.

I suppose better that Uber comes up with such a mechanism than the regulators. That way they can adjust the rule set on the fly.

I guess this is just another marker that the wild west days are a thing of the past. The adults are here and its time to pave the dirt road called ride sharing.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> The QR code is a good idea and will soon be the law in NJ.


Correction: it's a bad idea. Stupid idea.

I don't want to put a f*cking sticker on my car.

How many drunk riders will have issues trying to scan the QR code?
How would someone scan the code if the ride was ordered by someone else.

I hate that idea.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in? Good luck trying to get a pin on that ride.


Great! Those rides suck ... No more having to be a drug mule!


----------



## dclark6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


I get what they are trying to do but this already exists in every market and on every trip. It's called a License plate that's all you have to do. No match? No ride. This is more of a PR thing than a practical solution the truth is Uber isn't responsible for people getting in the wrong car, consumers have a shared responsibility in their safety


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder if Uber actually tests these things out before rolling them out to people. I've heard of this before in another state or city, but did Uber even get the opinion of drivers and passengers about this? Do they even care about what drivers and passengers think about the hassle of entering codes? I don't think so. Uber officers probably never even had to drive and use the system themselves and they just rely on the software guys to simulate things.

"New Uber Security Feature! Take a selfie with your driver to confirm you are in the correct car! Take a selfie in the middle of the freeway or a busy street! Feel free to capture the raging emotions of the other drivers behind your Uber ride as you take selfies!"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


Oh well...



Alantc said:


> I read somewhere that it was optional for the riders to use it


The bar code thing. Not the pin.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Stupid idea. I was in a super busy event area last week when it asked for the code. The data on both our phones was lagging so I couldn’t start the ride. After about 5 minutes of sitting there, the pax throws $10 bucks down and asked me to take him. The code finally showed up on his phone just before we got to the destination. Big time uber fail!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> It maybe a fail, but you got to try it ... maybe some other new idea will pop from this .
> 
> What makes amzn great ?? They try out new ideas, most fail, but one will succeed


and meanwhile the guinea pigs are the drivers making under minimum wage, being sent to schools to pick up under aged children, being sent to the ghetto where the likelihood of being robbed or shot are quite high.......test pilot before rolling them out and seeing what works and what fails. Drivers are seen as non-human by Uber and Lyft so lets just keep "trying" new things to see what crap sticks and what doesn't and meanwhile if drivers lose out because of the 'trials', who cares....uber and lyft surely don't


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Unfriendly idea for tech luddites.

"What's your PIN?"
"Where's that?"
"It's in your phone"
"Look, I'm just going to 10th and Stewart?"
"Nope, I need your PIN to start this trip"
"Where's my PIN?"

How would this be executed with GoGoGrandparent rides...? "Sir, I need you to call GoGoGrandparent to get your PIN" "I ordered this ride on my house phone... I don't have a cell phone."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


We suggested this about 3 years ago on UP.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


Then we get forced to cancel hosing our cancellation rate. Or the passenger downrates us for forcing them to get the PIN. As usual the driver gets to suffer.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Then we get forced to cancel hosing our cancellation rate. Or the passenger downrates us for forcing them to get the PIN. As usual the driver gets to suffer.


Not to mention, but I will, that it's almost guaranteed to add more time to each ride, and that's really going to start to bug on short rides when you have to go through it time after time. Granted it's in limited use now, but at some point this conceivably goes live.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I know, let's get bluetooth enabled keypads to stick on the outside of the door and make pax enter pin to unlock the doors. :wink:
It would be a lot simpler to have a button on the pad app to text driver to unlock doors after the pax got to the car.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

of course the beacon is much better than this, and if a cop sees you typing get ready for a huge ticket


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wait? You can't type when parked?

Maybe a "tap phone here" dongle like they use for ApplePay.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


It works at Coachella where every pax is stoned out of their minds and that's with a six digit pin


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

What happens if pax are so drunk they can’t speak. I’ve did rides like this where they can’t actually speak because of drinking so much


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SHalester said:


> geez, shouldn't Uber tell the drivers of these 'new' things b4 announcing roll out by twitter?
> 
> actually, this PIN business will make things faster for me. Instead of 'Hi I'm Scott......your name is....? your destination is....' dance. Now just give me the GD PIN. :thumbup:


uber asking ?? ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


No WAY IN HELL CAN THIS BE DONE IN NEW ORLEANS !
ESPECIALLY IN FRENCH MARKET AND BOURBON STREET !

NO TIME TO ENTER ANYTHING !

NO WHERE TO PARK !

CASH RIDES !


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

They have this at La Guardia airport for Black pickups if I'm not mistaken. Never tried it yet. Interesting part is that pax don't have a specific car pre-assigned. They walk up to the first car in line and driver starts the ride after entering the given PIN. So technically PIN system could be used on any available Uber pax is standing next to. Possibly leading to the situation in the future when someone just jumps in your backseat while you are waiting for the light to change and saying "Hey-ho, let's go". Like with yellow cabs in NYC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> I think it is good ... and they can start to tweak it after they see the results..
> This is for female pax safety .


ITS A SAFETY HAZARD !


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Oh boy. Having to be read off numbers by drunk imbeciles who can't use their phone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rman954 said:


> Oh boy. Having to be read off numbers by drunk imbeciles who can't use their phone.


EXACTLY !

SCREW UBER!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> What happens if pax are so drunk they can't speak. I've did rides like this where they can't actually speak because of drinking so much


If they're too drunk to speak or walk they're not getting in my car!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If they're too drunk to speak or walk they're not getting in my car!!!


Thats 50% of Uber customers where i work !


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I know, let's get bluetooth enabled keypads to stick on the outside of the door and make pax enter pin to unlock the doors. :wink:
> It would be a lot simpler to have a button on the pad app to text driver to unlock doors after the pax got to the car.


Invent it.



gooddolphins said:


> What happens if pax are so drunk they can't speak. I've did rides like this where they can't actually speak because of drinking so much


It's your car... how often do they upchuck?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LMK when Lyft starts doing this.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:





R3drang3r said:


> How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in? Good luck trying to get a pin on that ride.





Trafficat said:


> The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.





Dammit Mazzacane said:


> How would this be executed with GoGoGrandparent rides...? "Sir, I need you to call GoGoGrandparent to get your PIN" "I ordered this ride on my house phone... I don't have a cell phone."





gooddolphins said:


> What happens if pax are so drunk they can't speak.














Wonkytonk said:


> True, true. It'll also increase your cancellation percentage so say goodbye to direction/duration notifications rather quickly if you're relying on them, and in no time flat your active status as a driver on the platform.


Shuffles and legit cancels don't count against your CR ??


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Blkcherrysoul (Aug 20, 2019)

I had the pin once, it took 5 min for the pin text to get to the pax...waste of time...


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> get ready for tickets when you pick up express pool, law forbids you to do anything besides swipe


 Everyone should stop accepting Pool and Share rides. That is the only way these things will go away.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, 'cause this is a whole lot easier than simply confirming names with each other and allowing pax to simply display a picture if they want to.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Already had one ride where it asked me enter the pin - rider had no clue what that meant but then it popped on his screen and I was able to enter it on my screen to proceed with the ride. Might be a solution to prevent riders stealing rides...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> If they're too drunk to speak or walk they're not getting in my car!!!


*TRUE STORY!!!!*


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I see a lot of cash rides coming. Finally cut out that pesky middle man taking half the fare.

I also see ratings taking a hit when pax think drivers are being difficult by not moving until they get the PIN. Especially the drunk ones. “Just goooooo, omgggg”...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I've said it before. This is window dressing that won't solve anything.

Making a legitimate driver do something (such as enter a code, or display a bar code or QR code) won't stop drunks from getting into a fake Uber car. It'll just make it more difficult for the for-real driver to do his/her job.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think the reason they want this is because of the morons a few weeks ago on the news telling pax not to get into a car unless the driver tells them who they are there to pick up.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Another bad idea, dreamed up after long hours spent in rooms full of pot smoke and whiskey fumes.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


It'll get worse (in a roundabout way), see here https://uberpeople.net/threads/here-we-go-again-rolls-eyes.353815/


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Its good to see FUber once again coming up with solutions. Solutions to problems that never existed.

Paxholes requesting cars knowing they need a childseat, crazy dangerous pickup locations, allowing drivers to drive 90+ hours a week are all examples of dangerous safety issues. Yet no solutions. Not even a simple blanket email to paxholes and a simple word to new drivers upon sign up. 

But yes. A 4 digit PIN (that can be shared). Thats FUbers idea of safety. No doubt created by the marketing department, not anyone who has a clue about safety issues drivers/pax face.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


I've had that happen several times


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> I've had that happen several times


It had happened to me several times too, but my strategy is after receiving the ping is to call the passenger a couple of times, if he or she failed to answer my calls while its surging after bar closing/games/concerts I cancel the ride unless its a 45+ ride with healthy surge. I am not taking the risk of waiting/finding the riders when they are out of battery.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay, let's suppose someone's phone died from low battery.

I have the cords to charge three different kinds of phones.

So I'd let the person plug it in, restart their phone (yeah, it takes a minute or two, I get that), and then get the (stupid effing) code they need. And Then off we go.

Extra points if you do it with a smile. Might even get a tip if you're lucky.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, let's suppose someone's phone died from low battery.
> 
> I have the cords to charge three different kinds of phones.
> 
> ...


Good, but the first major obstacle is to find the rider in the rush so they can use your charger. Good luck!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AnointedOne said:


> Good, but the first major obstacle is to find the rider in the rush so they can use your charger. Good luck!


Very true. If their phone is dead, they'll just have to find you the old fashioned way. Go out to the freaking curb and look for your car.

But if they've found you and can't get that (stupid effing) PIN number to give you -- well I guess that's what the Original Post was about.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


How about mandating every pax to have recent photo on the app so that only they can use their account and drivers can identify pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> geez, shouldn't Uber tell the drivers of these 'new' things b4 announcing roll out by twitter?
> 
> actually, this PIN business will make things faster for me. Instead of 'Hi I'm Scott......your name is....? your destination is....' dance. Now just give me the GD PIN. :thumbup:


OR 
even better
Ask for input !

We are Always Left
CLEANING UP UBERS MESS !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !



dclark6 said:


> I get what they are trying to do but this already exists in every market and on every trip. It's called a License plate that's all you have to do. No match? No ride. This is more of a PR thing than a practical solution the truth is Uber isn't responsible for people getting in the wrong car, consumers have a shared responsibility in their safety


I had 2 people in 4 years look at license.



Clothahump said:


> Another bad idea, dreamed up after long hours spent in rooms full of pot smoke and whiskey fumes.


Cocaine.
Uber office is all about cocaine



Lee239 said:


> I think the reason they want this is because of the morons a few weeks ago on the news telling pax not to get into a car unless the driver tells them who they are there to pick up.


Idiots advising Idiots.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> What happens if pax are so drunk they can't speak. I've did rides like this where they can't actually speak because of drinking so much


That is a cancel with or without a PIN.....


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus Christ, and the stupidity just keeps on rolling...

Hope this loses uber a metric shit ton of money...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

if someone is too drunk to tell you their pin they are too drunk for you to drive them somewhere and be responsible for them.,


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

I had this once two weeks ago, the passenger and I were baffled


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> I had this once two weeks ago, the passenger and I were baffled


The casual lack of respect for their partner drivers is mind boggling. It's a symptom of a rotten corporate culture.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


Do you know if there is a maximum number of times that the PIN can be entered? What if you type in the pin quickly 3 times in error? Will the app lock out on you or ride cancelled?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 361293
> 
> 
> Shuffles and legit cancels don't count against your CR ??


I wish but this isn't a ride you can shuffle. The pin is required AFTER you start the ride, not when you arrive.

This is how it works: pax approaches my car. I ask them their name, then unlock the door when I'm satisfied that I want this ride. They get in then I click button to start the ride. Then the stupid enter the code screen pops up so I can't start the ride until the code is entered. If I cancel at this point I do not get the fee and it counts against my cancel rate.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I wish but this isn't a ride you can shuffle. The pin is required AFTER you start the ride, not when you arrive.
> 
> This is how it works: pax approaches my car. I ask them their name, then unlock the door when I'm satisfied that I want this ride. They get in then I click button to start the ride. Then the stupid enter the code screen pops up so I can't start the ride until the code is entered. If I cancel at this point I do not get the fee and it counts against my cancel rate.


You can still cancel and get paid after starting the ride, as long as five minutes have passed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sound like a new way for me to cherry pick. Hey, min fare pax, that pin you gave me isn't working. I don't know why. Kthxbai.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I am grateful Uber will introduce this.

Since they started Comfort level, my cancellation rate has fallen to single digits.

I need to get it back up again.

Wrong pin? No pin? $3.75 and bye.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> The pin is required AFTER you start the ride, not when you arrive.


I have yet to encounter a PIN so perhaps the exact details are different market to market -- but regardless, from everything I've read, the purpose of the PIN code is just like your debit card's PIN code: to authenticate you and your card to the bank. Likewise, a rider's PIN is meant to match them with their driver-- BEFORE you start the ride.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

I wonder if this has been introduced to please the banks in an effort to reduce credit card fraud and lower costs for FUber? Then they dress it up as a safety issue.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

@Cableguynoe's baaaaack!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> The pin is required AFTER you start the ride, not when you arrive.


Can we talk about this?

If the ride has been started that means the driver has ALREADY verified the rider right?

So then the PIN, it would seem, is designed almost exclusively for the safety of riders, at the cost of additional wasted time for drivers with no added safety benefit for drivers without any additional compensation for the additional time involved.

After reading what you've shared about this program it's fairly apparent this isn't a safety protocol to help protect drivers since someone stealing a rider's phone will have access to that rider's PIN, and that rider's requested driver's car, and that driver.

This just serves to lull drivers into a false sense of security.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

If the passenger is too intellectually challenged to match the license plate to the one in their app, what makes anyone think they’ll give the driver a pin? They either not even tell me their name but expect me to tell me what their name is. I know who I’m supposed to pick up, but I don’t know if they’re the person. They could be anybody. They get all our details and we get squat to identify them.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

This is how it's supposed to work. The pin code is going to be 6 digits. Considering drunks can barely pronounce their name, making them read to you 6 digit code is going to be a lot of fun. I suppose 3 strikes, you're out?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

As long as the PIN is not 12345!


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> How many times do you receive a ride request that somebody else Has called in? Good luck trying to get a pin on that ride.


Around my market, quite often a "boyfriend" will order a ride for his "girlfriend" and I'm like, can you verify the name on the account and where the drop off address is because you don't look like the person (or they are a female, clearly not looking like a person with the name of Richard.)



SuperBot said:


> This is how it's supposed to work. The pin code is going to be 6 digits. Considering drunks can barely pronounce their name, making them read to you 6 digit code is going to be a lot of fun. I suppose 3 strikes, you're out?
> 
> View attachment 361500


Says right there that it's "optional". This should be fun.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


This happens often


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> This should increase my shuffle income substantially.


Yeah, I can see it now. "Sorry, while you were fumbling with your phone Uber's 5 minute timer told me to cancel."

"Buh-bye!"



Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


But why didn't you cancel after 5 minutes?



Kevin Kargel said:


> Wait? You can't type when parked?
> 
> Maybe a "tap phone here" dongle like they use for ApplePay.


Where I live you're not supposed to touch your phone unless you're OFF THE ROAD with car in park or in a legal parking spot (so parked outside my house would be ok) in park.

The only thing you can legally touch your phone for when you're "driving" is to call 911.

Now this is the suburbs, so it's not a problem. But in places where you're not able to park, if this goes live and you can't pull away with just a swipe it would be an issue.



dirtylee said:


> Sound like a new way for me to cherry pick. Hey, min fare pax, that pin you gave me isn't working. I don't know why. Kthxbai.


Haha. Just keep inputting the pin with a couple digits reversed. Hey not my fault I get so many dyslexic pax....oh, sorry, it's ME that's dyslexic? Oh, well, ADA says that's too bad.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


I've had to do this3 times because there was a glitch and the Start Ride swipe was made so far away from the Uber pickup pin...nit because passenger moved (house), but for whatever other reason..no major issue, just had to ask the passenger the PIN for pickup..it's like when you end a ride and Uber asks something like Did You Drop Pax off, and you hit yes, but need to actually confirm.. saves passengers from getting falsely charged from shady drivers who couldn't find pax and swipe Start Ride...some shit like that man


----------



## shangoes (Oct 1, 2018)

Its 2019 and grown a** men/women still can figure out that, they should verify the car’s number plate and drivers name before hopping into “their uber” to the extent that now they need pin numbers....smdmfh


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I have yet to encounter a PIN so perhaps the exact details are different market to market -- but regardless, from everything I've read, the purpose of the PIN code is just like your debit card's PIN code: to authenticate you and your card to the bank. Likewise, a rider's PIN is meant to match them with their driver-- BEFORE you start the ride.


That's a different thing called PIN Dispatch. That's a feature whereby Uber manages the FIFO queue at events and airports by simply having pax walk to the first car in the queue after booking the ride, giving the PIN to the driver, who enters it into their app at which point Uber matches that driver and pax - no algorithm involved, and dodges street hail laws.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kyanar said:


> That's a different thing called PIN Dispatch. That's a feature whereby Uber manages the FIFO queue at events and airports by simply having pax walk to the first car in the queue after booking the ride, giving the PIN to the driver, who enters it into their app at which point Uber matches that driver and pax - no algorithm involved, and dodges street hail laws.


It's to prevent surge and cherrypicking. You can't decline anything without losing your spot in line. I never bothered with events where they did this. I want to wait for the 45 min plus with a 4.97 rated pax. Of course surge isn't even an issue now.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> That's a different thing called PIN Dispatch. That's a feature whereby Uber manages the FIFO queue at events and airports by simply having pax walk to the first car in the queue after booking the ride, giving the PIN to the driver, who enters it into their app at which point Uber matches that driver and pax - no algorithm involved, and dodges street hail laws.


Ohhhhh so there are 2 types of PIN uses... that I didn't know.

Either way, we're the one getting stabbed in the arse with Uber pins!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But why didn't you cancel after 5 minutes?


Pax was already in my car when it prompted... plus, I wasn't about to kick out a nice 85 year old lady who was going to take me on a 26 minute ride from the suburbs to the hospital.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

So this is for whose safety? Uber's wallet safety? don't want drivers driving without a pax? Hahaha, trying to help your wallet is going to end up making it worse, watch out for those drunks.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Whoa, I suggested this back in April, and now its actually happening.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


So some dumb drunken ***** ****s up gets in the wrong car, which wasnt even an uber.
Gets murdered.

But everyone else is to blame?


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> The QR code is a good idea and will soon be the law in NJ.


My only question on QR code stickers is what to do on a vehicle where all the windows other than the front have window tint. Will they make a version of the sticker that sticks to the outside of the glass, or will they be worried that theaves will peel them off of rideshare cars that are parked on the street.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is one of those solve a problem and make it worse kind of things. Can't wait!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> This should increase my shuffle income substantially.


You shouldn't be shuffling.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> My other thought was a driver specific QR code or something on their trade dress the PAX could scan. If all matches, the driver gets notice the QR is verified and off we go.


The liscence plate is as good as any QR code. If the pax can't read it, it could be scanned using toll by plate technology. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> So some dumb drunken @@@@@ @@@@s up gets in the wrong car, which wasnt even an uber.
> Gets murdered.
> 
> But everyone else is to blame?


It's a lot like the debates about gun ownership. Someone commits a criminal act with a gun. And then somehow we'll all be safer if we make if we put restrictions on law abiding citizens.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


This whole problem is because of the lazy ass ants and paxholes out there who don't verify names. So now uber has come up with a way (a stupid way) of forcing us to verify or the ride won't start.

I think the result of all this will be a lot more cash rides. When people can't verify the PIN, for whatever reason (no signal) (can't find the number) (my phone just died) ( I can't see without my glasses) (my shoelace just came untied) .......
The common solution will be: "ok, I'll just give you cash" - "ok, lets go."

As soon as uber detects the lost revenue, they'll switch it back real fast. But by then it will be too late. People will have learned how easy it is to do cash rides, and they will continue to do them. Uber gives the pax the estimated cost, pax shows it to the driver, driver marks it down 10%, pax gives driver cash, every-bodies happy. Thanks to Uber for giving us the free price estimates. We couldn't have done it without you.

LMAO


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You shouldn't be shuffling.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Why can’t these ****ing morons just check the license plate for once?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> This whole problem is because of the lazy ass ants and paxholes out there who don't verify names


Yup. I've only used Uber a few times as a pax and they've never asked me for my name.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You shouldn't be shuffling.


Sounds like a magic act 
"_Pick a car, any car... let me shuffle first..._"


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

I think this is a good idea for everyone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I've only used Uber a few times as a pax and they've never asked me for my name.


I say my name and ask for theirs and I verify destination once Uber gods display it to me that is...... So far I think I've had a single pax who viewed my license plate........


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> Why can't these @@@@ing morons just check the license plate for once?


It has a side effect too - it also prevents the rider claiming you did the ride without them because Uber can now respond "I'm sorry, but our records show the driver entered your rider PIN to start the journey, which proves you were in the vehicle". I suspect that they will be targeting this at both drivers who get lots of complaints for starting trips without riders, and riders who report lots of drivers for starting trips without them, and probably some other randoms just to keep everyone on their toes.

If it saves you from giving even one free trip to a lying pax, ain't it worth it?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> If it saves you from giving even one free trip to a lying pax, ain't it worth it?


Mmm, maybe. How much inconvenience do you want to tolerate?

But I get that there's an issue with riders saying they never got picked up.

Now if Uber would only pull that bar code thing with riders who have been cheating them in the past, I'd be okay with that.

But honestly, I think they're trying to head off more legislation modeled on New Jersey, with the stupid freaking bar code nonsense.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

What happens when the pax no speak English? Which is nearly everyone here in Miami. 

Me: what is your pin?
Them: no hablo anglais.
Me: thank you for the shuffle fee. Adios.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Working4peanuts said:


> What happens when the pax no speak English? Which is nearly everyone here in Miami.
> 
> Me: what is your pin?
> Them: no hablo anglais.
> Me: thank you for the shuffle fee. Adios.


You don't think you or the pax can understand 4 numbers?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> You don't think you or the pax can understand 4 numbers?


When I hear uno or dos, my brain shuts down. Plus I doubt the word "pin" translates into Spanish...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


Desperate times, desperate measures! ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> The casual lack of respect for their partner drivers is mind boggling. It's a symptom of a rotten corporate culture.


Ineffectual
&
UNSUSTAINABLE


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If this is mandatory it's going to make things take longer that's for sure.


With that said, I think a good question is how can they utilize or improve this so it can help identify and route out the minors from trying to sneak in parentless rides and shit?

If they can do this they can definitely come up with something so that these little kids aren't just throwing themselves into the cars of drivers who already don't know any better. Drivers that are just desperate to get that consecutive bonus to put an extra few dollars on the table.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

cual es el numero pin


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Working4peanuts said:


> When I hear uno or dos, my brain shuts down. Plus I doubt the word "pin" translates into Spanish...


The word number is a cognate. You obviously know 2 numbers in Spanish already. You can't learn 7 more?


----------



## tomerson (Jun 21, 2017)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


One of a number of ways this wont work or will be a major disruption to the driver workflow. Since these issues will mainly affect drivers, Uber doesn't care.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tomerson said:


> One of a number of ways this wont work or will be a major disruption to the driver workflow. Since these issues will mainly affect drivers, Uber doesn't care.


How?


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

If they can’t give me the correct pin immediately I will tell them to get out of my car. There will be no Second tried of the correct pin. Not wasting my time. That is the only way to show theses idiots that their methodology doesn’t work. I call it my LIF principal. Let It Fail!


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.


Lmao you are too patient...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The liscence plate is as good as any QR code. If the pax can't read it, it could be scanned using toll by plate technology. No need to reinvent the wheel.


Folks here always complain about driver safety. Having a verification via app you have the right person helps with that, and scamming also. And would take no extra time on pickup if done right.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


Or they requested through GoGo or Baylife or UnitedHealth or...

Or, they live in an area where their phone works great (usually they forget they are on their home wifi) but your phone doesn't get reception so you enter the code but nothing happens.

Or, someone else (friend, relative, John/Pimp) requested the ride and they can't get hold of the person for the code...

Or they are number lyxdesic


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

How many attempts are they allowed? 9999?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


Seriously fml. I cant escape these double verifications. We have to do this at my day job with sharepoint, vpn, etc. I have a short attention span so I often find myself starting something new because I get distracted. By the time I go back to authentication the code expires and I have to do it again ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> This should increase my shuffle income substantially.


No shuffle

the pin isn't requested until you start the ride



SHalester said:


> geez, shouldn't Uber tell the drivers of these 'new' things b4 announcing roll out by twitter?
> 
> actually, this PIN business will make things faster for me. Instead of 'Hi I'm Scott......your name is....? your destination is....' dance. Now just give me the GD PIN. :thumbup:


What pin?

my son/daughter/wife/girlfriend/boyfriend/spouse/John called the Uber for me.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Looks like they are trying it out/implemented it in OC. Got this last night.
Problem is - rider had already cancelled and my app was still showing "Start Ride" and this PIN screen! Had to exit and restart app before I could continue.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

donurs said:


> Looks like they are trying it out/implemented it in OC. Got this last night.
> Problem is - rider had already cancelled and my app was still showing "Start Ride" and this PIN screen! Had to exit and restart app before I could continue.
> View attachment 362336


This is going to waste a lot of time on third party requested rides. If they implement this they need to stop third party requested rides, or include a rider was not able to provide requested pin cancellation option that does not count against cancellation percentage with an increased cancellation fee, like, say, double the cancellation fee.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I can see myself canceling rides and asking for cash. More money for me and less for Uber


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Or they requested through GoGo or Baylife or UnitedHealth or...
> 
> Or, they live in an area where their phone works great (usually they forget they are on their home wifi) but your phone doesn't get reception so you enter the code but nothing happens.
> 
> ...


I like the "lyxdesic" part.



Wonkytonk said:


> This is going to waste a lot of time on third party requested rides. If they implement this they need to stop third party requested rides, or include a rider was not able to provide requested pin cancellation option that does not count against cancellation percentage with an increased cancellation fee, like, say, double the cancellation fee.


I like your solution! Count me in.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

A good idea but I can’t see it working. Too often the rider is not the person with the app. Wastes time trying to get pin, if you can at all. I’ve also had some drunks that I am sure couldn’t read the pin, let alone find it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I have seen this a handful of times already. It’s been problematic when either the person riding is not the person who booked the ride or the rider left their phone behind.

I think a better idea for security would be for Uber to provide some kind of a windshield device like Lyft does, but the Uber device would be capable of displaying a QR code. The rider could scan the QR code before they even get in the vehicle. Of course this would still be a problem when the phone that book the ride is not present.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Of course this would still be a problem when the phone that book the ride is not present.


Seems like a huge problem to me.

But I'll readily admit I'm biased. I do NOT want something permanent that is attached to my car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Folks here always complain about driver safety. Having a verification via app you have the right person helps with that, and scamming also. And would take no extra time on pickup if done right.


You are wrong.

4 of the 9 ride requests required a call to Uber or the pax cancelled the ride themselves.

too many variables for a procedure that creates more stranded pax than ever before.



MrMikeNC said:


> Whoa, I suggested this back in April, and now its actually happening.


It is a nightmare.
Please cease all suggestions immediately



ariel5466 said:


> Yup. I've only used Uber a few times as a pax and they've never asked me for my name.


Because the customer base is offended, drivers stopped asking. I probably initiate identification on 20% of rides. The others are confirmed through the destination confirmation or the pax initiating.
I just try to spot the social cues. 
Now, if I get a "say my name" butt flossing, yoga pants type, I'm spending 5 minutes explaining the error of their ways. How they reply determines my compensation; always either a fare or fee.



ariel5466 said:


> You can still cancel and get paid after starting the ride, as long as five minutes have passed.


Please explain. I've wondered about this.



ariel5466 said:


> You can still cancel and get paid after starting the ride, as long as five minutes have passed.


Please explain. I've wondered about this.


Wonkytonk said:


> Can we talk about this?
> 
> If the ride has been started that means the driver has ALREADY verified the rider right?
> 
> ...


the pin code is not for driver OR rider safety. This code enables Uber to legally extricate themselves from disputes between the parties. Mutual confirmation will be used by Uber to get judges and the general public to focus future outrage on driver/pax only. This is a legal strategy with a big PR benefit.



SuperBot said:


> This is how it's supposed to work. The pin code is going to be 6 digits. Considering drunks can barely pronounce their name, making them read to you 6 digit code is going to be a lot of fun. I suppose 3 strikes, you're out?
> 
> View attachment 361500


This knucklehead is describing a process where we will start the trip before the pax gets in the car.
Brilliant. Now fix health care and immigration. Smh



KD_LA said:


> I have yet to encounter a PIN so perhaps the exact details are different market to market -- but regardless, from everything I've read, the purpose of the PIN code is just like your debit card's PIN code: to authenticate you and your card to the bank. Likewise, a rider's PIN is meant to match them with their driver-- BEFORE you start the ride.
> 
> View attachment 361469


this has nothing to do with the "safety" crap they are selling. Apples and oranges


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Whatever. I’ll ask for the destination and the pin code and if they don’t give both to me, out they go.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Because the customer base is offended, drivers stopped asking. I probably initiate identification on 20% of rides. The others are confirmed through the destination confirmation or the pax initiating.


So you let idiot paxholes bully you out of your own safety procedures? Not me. If they have an issue telling me their name they aren't getting in my car and I'm collecting a cancel fee.



Diamondraider said:


> Please explain. I've wondered about this


If you start the trip you lose being able to see the timer, but if you make sure it's been at least 5 minutes you can just cancel and still get paid.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> So you let idiot paxholes bully you out of your own safety procedures? Not me. If they have an issue telling me their name they aren't getting in my car and I'm collecting a cancel fee.
> 
> If you start the trip you lose being able to see the timer, but if you make sure it's been at least 5 minutes you can just cancel and still get paid.


I don't see where I said I gave any control to a pax. Please read again.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I don't see where I said I gave any control to a pax. Please read again.





Diamondraider said:


> Because the customer base is offended, drivers stopped asking. I probably initiate identification on 20% of rides


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

...The others are confirmed through the destination confirmation or the pax initiating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Pax was already in my car when it prompted... plus, I wasn't about to kick out a nice 85 year old lady who was going to take me on a 26 minute ride from the suburbs to the hospital.


Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

So they want the money (at an all time low for rates/lack of bonuses) to take longer to get with a stupid verification system that only helps in 1 percent/very low chance scenarios? That's going to be like solo drunken lady pax and people ordering the app for someone else. 

Would have been better off enforcing something like an in app minor ID enforcement. Something that's worth the extra time spent and not forced on every driver and pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kyanar said:


> It has a side effect too - it also prevents the rider claiming you did the ride without them because Uber can now respond "I'm sorry, but our records show the driver entered your rider PIN to start the journey, which proves you were in the vehicle". I suspect that they will be targeting this at both drivers who get lots of complaints for starting trips without riders, and riders who report lots of drivers for starting trips without them, and probably some other randoms just to keep everyone on their toes.
> 
> If it saves you from giving even one free trip to a lying pax, ain't it worth it?


No, because when I tell uber that the pax is a lying shit and I have the dashcam footage to prove it I always get paid.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> ...The others are confirmed through the destination confirmation or the pax initiating.


Do you confirm the destination before or after they're in your car? Personally I want to make sure they are the correct pax before ever unlocking my doors. I also use the name confirmation to gauge their body language, how they talk back to me, etc. So far I've never had anyone make me feel unsafe once they're in my car, because I look for the signs before unlocking my doors.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Do you confirm the destination before or after they're in your car


I confirm the destination as I'm starting to pull away from the place where I picked them up.

I don't do it to verify their identity. Rather, I do it to avoid going somewhere they hadn't intended.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I confirm the destination as I'm starting to pull away from the place where I picked them up.
> 
> I don't do it to verify their identity. Rather, I do it to avoid going somewhere they hadn't intended.


Same. But I always make sure I verify identity before they get in my car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Do you confirm the destination before or after they're in your car? Personally I want to make sure they are the correct pax before ever unlocking my doors. I also use the name confirmation to gauge their body language, how they talk back to me, etc. So far I've never had anyone make me feel unsafe once they're in my car, because I look for the signs before unlocking my doors.


After. I never feel unsafe though.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> What if rider's phone's battery died after requesting the ride? :confusion: -o:


Rohit will call 911 for the abduction of the pax.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> After. I never feel unsafe though.


I suppose it is different for female drivers.

My original point though, is that no driver should be afraid to ask a pax their name. If they have an issue with that, I see it as a sign they shouldn't get in the car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I suppose it is different for female drivers.
> 
> My original point though, is that no driver should be afraid to ask a pax their name. If they have an issue with that, I see it as a sign they shouldn't get in the car.


I agree. But it's not fear for safety. It's fear of retribution because you questioned them.
Adapt or die


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I agree. But it's not fear for safety. It's fear of retribution because you questioned them.
> Adapt or die


That's why if they if they have any issue with me asking their name, the ride is over before it begins.

This is ride*share. *I'm sharing my personal vehicle. I don't have to. If they have an issue with my personal safety procedures, if they don't feel comfortable with something as simple as telling me their name, it's a major red flag and my doors won't unlock for them.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

A sense of entitlement affects a large swath of pax in the Boston mkt. 

Your approach would substantially reduce earnings here.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Follow the rules and do exactly what the app says. Arrive. Wait 5 minutes. If rider is not ready, sorry your 5 minutes is up. All while they are sitting outside of my locked vehicle. Collect cancel fee and go.

Just like underage riders, open containers, too many people or luggage. This is the only way riders will learn is if drivers enforce it. Riders are not that dumb. They just pretend to be so they can get their way.

A pin is the only technical way to handle the different scenarios we face such as other people ordering rides.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> A pin is the only technical way to handle the different scenarios we face such as other people ordering rides.


How do you think having a PIN helps in those situations?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> How do you think having a PIN helps in those situations?


A pin can be shared if someone is ordering a ride. All to say, if riders are idiots and don't read the app, it will cause problems for drivers. But if drivers cancel and collect at 5 minutes, riders will be figure out how it works.

My 75 year old mother


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> A pin can be shared if someone is ordering a ride.


So can the license plate number of the car picking you up. And THAT is something you can see before you ever get into the car!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> So can the license plate number of the car picking you up. And THAT is something you can see before you ever get into the car!


We have temp tags in Texas. Sorry but your logic is flawed. And we all know riders don't check license plates, makes, models, colors of cars. This ultimately is a fail safe way of knowing you have the right driver. You have to remember this is being implemented because a girl got into a car that wasn't even a Uber.

The news telling riders have the driver verify the passenger name was flawed as any seasoned driver knows during puke hour, riders will be anyone to get a ride. I canceled numerous rides once a rider because confrontational and didn't provide there name because they saw this crap on the news.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> We have temp tags in Texas. Sorry but your logic is flawed. And we all know riders don't check license plates, makes, models, colors of cars. This ultimately is a fail safe way of knowing you have the right driver. You have to remember this is being implemented because a girl got into a car that wasn't even a Uber.


You have in no way shown how my logic is flawed. Even temporary tags here in Texas are uniquely numbered.

And so since riders don't check license plate numbers, that's somehow a problem that the drivers need to fix?

Yes, I'm fully aware of the tragic situation that precipitated all this. Now can you explain to me how making the for-real drivers jump through hoops is going to stop "fake" Uber drivers from showing up and picking up drunk riders? You CAN'T, because there IS NO WAY to stop those guys that the real drivers have any control over.

The next thing is probably going to be to have real time tracking of where the ride is. But again, when Suzie Creamcheese gets into the wrong vehicle, all that tracking will do is to show where her for-real driver is, not where she's actually located right now, getting herself assaulted or killed.


----------



## Gbrents (Sep 27, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


I ran into this issue with insurance company bookings, where the rider was not the person that booked a ride. The app sent me to a wrong location, but I knew where the rider was actually at. I picked up the rider and was not able to get the PIN, as it was sent to the insurance agency. Since I knew that the rider was going to an appointment that was literally five blocks away, and was frustrated with the possibility of that call being canceled just upset him more with Uber ride. I went ahead and canceled the call but then took him to the appointment; just for his troubles.

I hope no one has to deal with the same issue; but I know thathope is in vein.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This isn't for all rides. Just random rides.They already introduced this in Reno. I've had to do the PIN thing twice. The first time it happened it was a medical transport covered by insurance. It was really bad. It didn't go to the PAX phone but to the insurance company phone. *The pax had to call the insurance company and it took them like 10 minutes to get the PIN.*


How do you know it took 10 minutes for the pax to get the pin?

That's at least 5 minutes after you should have left.

I'm confused. :coolio:


----------



## Salvage09 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've allready had four experiences with this system - all bad. Passengers don't always have their phones with them when then enter the vehicle, and rides are often booked by another party. In my cases, I wasn't even able to cancel the ride because the system froze up until a pin was input. Another bad idea implemented without consulting the front line drivers. Doomed to fail.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Also I've read in 2 separate articles the pin # system is not mandatory for riders to use, it's a opt in option for the riders if they wish to use it. I hope they can also opt out if they dont like it after using it.


----------



## roadapple (Mar 13, 2016)

Stupid idea. I have riders that haven't a clue sometimes, and they'd never find a PIN. But I don't drive any longer anyway. Making minimum wage is really not my thing.


----------



## NonProfessional (Oct 18, 2019)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


This happens when yountey


Jonathan Timmons said:


> Uber just introduced a new "safety feature" called *Verify Your Ride with PIN*.
> 
> This is what they describe will happen:
> 
> ...


This may happen when the driver try to start the trip away from pick up point to probably end it earlier and avoid adding to the cancel rate!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

We've had the pin system at PDX since June and it's been popular with 98% of pax. It works well because PDX rideshare drivers are able to get lined up right down at the terminal for a pick up and pax get the next driver so wait times are much less for everybody. I've never had a problem with it other than it put the last nail in the surge coffin. Some of the bennies: They separated Uber and Lyft. No more cherry picking. Pax no longer cancel before you get there. If all the luggage doesn't fit in trunk (ride doesn't start until) they just go find an xl and you take the next pax. Safer for female pax. Wait time in que for drivers reduced (if acceptance rate high) And of course it's a win for uber/lyft because the pin system only works with updated app. The pax can avoid the pin but wait times are longer. Only one pax told me they saw this anywhere else. At a Coachella music festival.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

This pin sh*t also is a problem if the driver is unknowingly picking up a "second party" rider (another topic all itself). That rider is asked for the pin, which, of course, he or she is totally clueless of, and they have to try to contact whoever the f it was that initiated the ride request. I could go on with the "pin" topic for another few paragraphs, but I'll get off the soap box for now. Bottom line.. all drivers are GUILTY of "suspicion" no matter how spotless their record is or how many rides they've faultlessly accumulated. 14k+ in my case.


----------

